
Solving VR Films’ Biggest Problem - superfx
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/uncorporeal-vr-movies/
======
pmoriarty
This isn't VR film's biggest problem. VR film's biggest problems are:

1 - Coming up with N compelling stories and endings for each of the N
perspectives and actions a truly free-moving and free-acting VR user could
choose.

2 - In life-action films, having N cameras for each of the N perspectives a
truly free-moving and free-acting VR user could choose while making the
cameras unobtrusive enough to not detract from the immersion.

That N amounts to a lot (potentially infinite) cameras, perspectives,
compelling storylines, and compelling endings. This makes VR film orders of
magnitude harder than traditional film, where the viewer accepts being limited
to a single perspective, a single storyline, and a single ending.

The problems the firm profiled in this article tackles are trivial by
comparison.

For anyone who's interested, there's a good panel discussion by VR film makers
about the challenges and potential of VR cinema here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAmjwKjIMmo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAmjwKjIMmo)

------
TrevorJ
I'm so incredibly excited about the possibilities in this field. I recently
made the move from film to game dev in hopes that at some point I can work
with people on some of these problems. I firmly believe that real time
experiences can blossom into one of the main avenues of storytelling in the
future.

What is so exciting is the thought that so many of the little conventions and
tools and tricks haven't even been thought of yet. There was a point in film
history when the crossfade, or parallel edits, close ups hadn't been invented,
and now we take them for granted. I think people will look back in a 100 years
and that will be where we are on the VR side right now. To me, that's
incredibly exciting and I can't wait to dig into it more.

